# Nautilus mini gripe/or not???



## Spongebob (25/3/17)

So? Work decided to give us a little bonus and my SO said i can spend some on me so being so impressed with the Nautilus X from @ddk1979 (thanx again bud) I decided to get a Nautilus mini due to all the rave reviews for MTL'ers 

Today i decide to charge the battery and put the mini in my, yes i know, very crude homemade atty stand, and took the batt to work to charge on my pc while working. This is what i came home to......    definitely NOT what i would expect from a tank of this calibre  i SERIOUSLY dislike tanks that LEAK or DUMP juice..... And nogal a tank of the first premium juice i have ever bought.....    

Is it me? Did i do something wrong?  is there something i should check? Coz now i haven't even fully enjoyed the mini and already i dislike it..... (first impressions?)    and i soooo don't want to???  








Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/3/17)

That is very strange @Spongebob 
Never had the Nautilus mini leak on me like that

You sure it was all screwed in properly?
What coils were you using?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (25/3/17)

Hi @Silver, yes i did check but will re check again when cleaning tomorrow, at the moment im a bit upset with her 

The 1.8 bvc coils that comes with the box 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/3/17)

Spongebob said:


> So? Work decided to give us a little bonus and my SO said i can spend some on me so being so impressed with the Nautilus X from @ddk1979 (thanx again bud) I decided to get a Nautilus mini due to all the rave reviews for MTL'ers
> 
> Today i decide to charge the battery and put the mini in my, yes i know, very crude homemade atty stand, and took the batt to work to charge on my pc while working. This is what i came home to......    definitely NOT what i would expect from a tank of this calibre  i SERIOUSLY dislike tanks that LEAK or DUMP juice..... And nogal a tank of the first premium juice i have ever bought.....
> 
> ...




@Spongebob , I have 2 Nautilus minis and have never experienced any leaks at all.
I suggest you lubricate all o-rings and the edges of the glass before putting everything together. From my experience, just a gentle (but firm) twist works perfectly when putting things back together again. Would also suggest that you try another coil.
If this does not work, take it back to wherever/whomever you bought it from.




.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/3/17)

@Spongebob , I fully agree with the sentiments of the 2 gents before me. The Nauti Mini should not leak, ever. 

The coil should be fitted to the base, fairly tight, and it should also have a visible silicone grommet at the bottom where it screws into the base.
Make sure that there is a silicone seal at the top where the glass screws into the mouthpiece section - 1st pic in @ddk1979 's post - and that it seats firmly. Then just screw the top part into the coil until the glass fits snugly over the silicone seal in the base. No need to even tighten it fully, as the seal is quite firm once its under the glass. 
I always over-tightened mine, which sometimes unscrewed the coil when I wanted to refill it. I never learned from my own mistakes, I know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (26/3/17)

Thanx gents, will try all the suggestions and report back maybe we can still get a relationship going could the juice have escaped through the airflow as my melo tanks sometimes do?  

On a different note, do the other owners also find that the drip tip pops out very easily??   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (26/3/17)

Spongebob said:


> Thanx gents, will try all the suggestions and report back maybe we can still get a relationship going could the juice have escaped through the airflow as my melo tanks sometimes do?
> 
> On a different note, do the other owners also find that the drip tip pops out very easily??
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



I never got a leak like that out the airflow holes @Spongebob 

As for the drip tip, you can try use another one or put a piece of dental floss under the o-ring around the drip tip to make it fractionally wider


----------



## Scouse45 (26/3/17)

As @Silver said I put another o ring on and now it never moves. Vaped this thing everyday for nearly two years not one single drip of leaking ever ever it should never leak, the wicking holes in the coil r almost too small to allow leakage. Check all ur o rings, check everything is tight. It is a tiny possibility u had a dud coil. If nothing works I would take it back to where u got it from and ask for assistance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (26/3/17)

My drip tip was tight, and no leaks, or ever. Sure you got an authentic?


----------



## Spongebob (26/3/17)

Yes, since i seldom have the chance of spending moola on something that expsensive, i orderder from E-Ciggies?  so i presume its authentic?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (26/3/17)

Spongebob said:


> Yes, since i seldom have the chance of spending moola on something that expsensive, i orderder from E-Ciggies?  so i presume its authentic?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Yip, eCiggies would have sold you an authentic


----------



## Spongebob (26/3/17)

Ok? So finaly put my hurt feelings aside and decided to strip and clean her upon investigation all the juice was in the bottom hardware beneath the coil!!!   meaning it leaked past/through the coil and through the airflow???   i took the coil out and seems like a dud?? I could easily grip the bottom pin on the coil and spin it around very easily? Don't know if that makes sense?   anywho, coil replaced, will check and report back  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (26/3/17)

Btw, new coil vapes like a champ!!!   so only goes to confirm my suspicions???   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/3/17)

Spongebob said:


> Btw, new coil vapes like a champ!!!   so only goes to confirm my suspicions???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Glad it sounds like it worked out @Spongebob 
Must have just been a dud coil
Let us know if it leaks overnight
Put it on 10 layers of roller towel


----------



## Necropolis (27/3/17)

I had my Nautilus mini leak on me once - I hadn't screwed the coil in tightly enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (27/3/17)

Nope, not a drop of a leak   scary though that it came with a dud coil   and almost made me distrust the Nautilus   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

